# Snakeheads in the Marshy Hope



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Might be a lot of snakeheads in the Marshy Hope Creek. I have caught two. One 3 Lb. and one 8 Lb. on a purple worm while fishing for bass. This morning I seen a pretty large one swim two feet from me in the lily pads. Maybe time for the snakehead fisherman to check it out. Only caught one fish this morning, a 13" crappie I released.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Marshy hope is a long drag for my boat. But it is a bonus to have them. HHMMM

Soon big aluminum boats with 50 billion candlepower will show up in your area in the evening and rid you of those fun to catch snakeheads. 

(insert tongue in cheek thingy here)

Capt Mike


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

That's OK with me Capt. as long as they are nice people and don't think they are the greatest fisherman like some bass boys. Fishing is not that hard. I am sure you know what I mean. If it wasn't so far to travel I would really like to fish with you. Maybe someday.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Andy, I have to come up and fish with you some time! dying to see a big sturgeon and I love hunting snakeheads!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Stinky_Pete said:


> Andy, I have to come up and fish with you some time! dying to see a big sturgeon and I love hunting snakeheads!


 Pete, I don't know how to fish for them. I lucked into two snakeheads while fishing for bass in the marina. I don't think I will ever catch a sturgeon because I never use bait. I don't think sturgeon hit lures. Plenty of bass to be caught. I got three this morning with the purple worm.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

andypat said:


> Pete, I don't know how to fish for them. I lucked into two snakeheads while fishing for bass in the marina. I don't think I will ever catch a sturgeon because I never use bait. I don't think sturgeon hit lures. Plenty of bass to be caught. I got three this morning with the purple worm.


Don’t want to catch a sturgeon, just want to see one!

SH are like fishing for bass, just move the lure even more slowly.


----------

